# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Canard PC ne pourra pas paraître en avril

## Ivan Le Fou

Le numéro d'avril de Canard PC na pas pu être imprimé.
On vous explique pourquoi par ici sur le site. La situation est difficile mais nous cherchons des solutions.

Un version PDF du numéro 405 est désormais en vente sur notre boutique. ATTENTION: le traitement des commandes reste manuel, donc ce n'est pas immédiat (surtout si vous commandez le soir ou la veille d'un weekend)

Le numéro 406 sera bien imprimé, il sortira vers le 15 mai chez les marchands, mais sera envoyé fin avril début mai aux abonnés.
ce sera un numéro double de 196 pages contenant l'intégralité du numéro 405 d'avril qui n'a pas pu être imprimé.
Plus d'info ici: https://www.canardpc.com/online/canard-pc-406

----------


## Zodex

Coucou,

Je ne parle évidemment pas au nom de tous les canards, mais il y aura toujours des gens parmi vos lecteurs et lectrices qui seront près à vous aider financièrement, comme nous l'avons fait avec Ulule lors de la crise. On aime trop Canard PC pour le voir en difficulté à cause d'un pangolin.

Les pingouins et les canards vaincront !

Et prenez soin de vous.

----------


## acdctabs

La question c'est on l'aura en papier un jour ? Moi la version numérique je la lis pas. Les abonnés ils pourront avoir une copie papier quand ça sera possible ?

----------


## alegria unknown

> Coucou,
> 
> Je ne parle évidemment pas au nom de tous les canards, mais il y aura toujours des gens parmi vos lecteurs et lectrices qui seront près à vous aider financièrement, comme nous l'avons fait avec Ulule lors de la crise. On aime trop Canard PC pour le voir en difficulté à cause d'un pangolin.
> 
> Les pingouins et les canards vaincront !
> 
> Et prenez soin de vous.


Yeaaah ! Je plussoie !

----------


## echidne

Malheureusement le fait de prendre l'abonnement de l'année entière pour avoir accès au numéro d'avril ne me convient pas. Je ne peux pas me permettre de sortir 37 € d'un coup pour un loisir. J'arrive à sortir les 6€50 par mois pour mon CPC et c'est la seule dépense de loisir que je me permets. Ne serait il pas possible exceptionnellement de permettre l'achat du seul numéro d'avril en PDF?

----------


## Shurin

Ce canard est un scandale.
Obligé de m'abimer les yeux sur une version numérique, juste pour lire l'ours...

----------


## banditbandit

La seule solution possible que je vois c'est de mettre le numéro en accès libre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Miladzeu

La boutique est inaccessible (charge sans fin). Suis-je seul dans ce cas?

----------


## Taï Lolo

Si tu as un bloqueur de pub, il faut mettre le site en liste blanche ou désactiver EasyList dans la liste des filtres.

----------


## Crayle

> Malheureusement le fait de prendre l'abonnement de l'année entière pour avoir accès au numéro d'avril ne me convient pas. Je ne peux pas me permettre de sortir 37 € d'un coup pour un loisir. J'arrive à sortir les 6€50 par mois pour mon CPC et c'est la seule dépense de loisir que je me permets. Ne serait il pas possible exceptionnellement de permettre l'achat du seul numéro d'avril en PDF?


C'est marqué dans la news :




> Nous travaillons à une solution vous permettant d’acheter ce magazine en PDF sur notre boutique, sans passer par des plateformes vampires aux commissions gargantuesques. Il va falloir être patient car il nous faudra un peu de temps pour mettre cela en place.

----------


## MeL

Courage à vous, d'autant que malheureusement, cette situation risque de se reproduire en fin de mois prochain (prolongation du confinement tout ça)...

Comme je suis un vieux monsieur (mais moins qu'Ivan  ::P: ), je n'ai jamais consulté le version numérique. Je vais faire un effort, rien que pour vous.

Vous pouvez compter sur mon réabo (et plus si la situation l’exige).

----------


## Jul Marston

Si numéro de mai il y a, il sera numéroté 405 ? 405/406 ? 406 ? Je demande parce que dans dix ans, en les classant, reclassant, triant, retriant, je risque de me demander où j'ai bien pu foutre ce satané 405 !

----------


## Jokletox

> La question c'est on l'aura en papier un jour ? Moi la version numérique je la lis pas. Les abonnés ils pourront avoir une copie papier quand ça sera possible ?


Pareil. J'aime bien lire sur écran quand c'est pas trop long sinon pour un gros pavé je sais pas pourquoi ma concentration décroche ^^ Du coup lire 90 pages sur le web ou en PDF bof...

----------


## acdctabs

> Pareil. J'aime bien lire sur écran quand c'est pas trop long sinon pour un gros pavé je sais pas pourquoi ma concentration décroche ^^ Du coup lire 90 pages sur le web ou en PDF bof...


Non mais j'ai essayé et déjà j'aime pas le site et en plus il manque des trucs.
Un PDF ça passe mieux mais ça me fait chier, je m'en fous d'attendre.

----------


## Miladzeu

Merci acdctabs.

----------


## echidne

Autant pour moi. Mes yeux embuées de tristesse m'avait fait louper cette phrase  ::): .

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

A nos abonnés.
Les mails vous donnant accès à une version PDF du numéro 405 ont commencé à partir, ils vont s'échelonner jusqu'à demain 10:00 du matin pour éviter l'engorgement.
Surveillez vos spam au cas où.

Nous cherchons toujours une solution satisfaisante pour les autres.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La question c'est on l'aura en papier un jour ? Moi la version numérique je la lis pas. Les abonnés ils pourront avoir une copie papier quand ça sera possible ?


Imprimer seulement les exemplaires destinés aux abonnés, ce n'est pas possible économiquement : on est en dessous du seuil minimum pour une impression en rotatives, donc ça coûterait une blinde.
On cherche la meilleure solution, celle qui permet de ne pas pénaliser trop les abonnés mais qu'on peut se permettre dans ces temps qui vont être extrêmement délicats pour tout le monde.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Vu les circonstances, on comprend tout à fait. Vous faites votre possible, en ce moment, c'est la galère pour plein de professionnels.

C'est déjà super cool d'avoir le PDF du n°405 ^^.
L'histoire retiendra que l'erreur 405 c'est que la page web n'a pas pu être imprimée.  ::ninja:: 

'Y a vraiment aucun moyen pour que le numéro d'avril soit imprimé un jour, genre avec un Kickstarter ou par Ulule, pour vous aider ? Je veux dire, une fois que la situation sera revenue à la normale. J'imagine que ça ne pourra vraiment se décider qu'une fois le confinement terminé. On n'est même pas sûr qu'on en sera sorti fin avril, et il faudra du temps avant un retour complet à la normale, sachant que l'économie et plein d'entreprises sont déjà en difficulté. En espérant que la reprise se passe le mieux possible pour tout le monde.

Keur keur keur avec vous. Prenez soin de vous.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Imprimer seulement les exemplaires destinés aux abonnés, ce n'est pas possible économiquement : on est en dessous du seuil minimum pour une impression en rotatives, donc ça coûterait une blinde.
> On cherche la meilleure solution, celle qui permet de ne pas pénaliser trop les abonnés mais qu'on peut se permettre dans ces temps qui vont être extrêmement délicats pour tout le monde.


Bof si la situation le permet vous faites numéro double cet été, tant pis pour le contenu estival habituel  ::ninja::

----------


## GuyManAfterAll

Petite question, c'est quoi qui est le plus rentable comme un abo pour vous, un abo numérique only ou un abo avec mag + numérique ? J'imagine qu'après la crise du cororo, les temps vont être un peu dur pour vous, donc savoir ce qui va vous aider le plus.

----------


## MeL

> Les mails vous donnant accès à une version PDF du numéro 405 ont commencé à partir


Reçu. Merciiii  ::wub::

----------


## acdctabs

Ben moi je suis pas satisfait. J'aurai préféré un numéro double le mois prochain ou un truc du genre.Toute façon je vous lis avec 3 mois de retard et joue aux jeux avec 4 ans de retard ...

----------


## Praetor

> Petite question, c'est quoi qui est le plus rentable comme un abo pour vous, un abo numérique only ou un abo avec mag + numérique ? J'imagine qu'après la crise du cororo, les temps vont être un peu dur pour vous, donc savoir ce qui va vous aider le plus.


Pendant l'émission Kahn a dit que c'était l'abo numérique le plus intéressant pour eux.

----------


## mikelion

Est-il possible de télécharger le numéro en fichier pdf ? c'est pour le mettre sur ma tablette sur laquelle je n'ai pas de connexion.
Edit : ah bah il y a un bouton en bas à gauche de la page pour effectuer cette opération.

----------


## Mastaba

> Imprimer seulement les exemplaires destinés aux abonnés, ce n'est pas possible économiquement : on est en dessous du seuil minimum pour une impression en rotatives, donc ça coûterait une blinde.


Le prix est en fonction du nombre d'impression d'un numéro identique ou en fonction du nombre d'impression total commandé chaque mois?
Parce que si c'est juste pour le nombre total est-ce que le 405 ne pourrait pas être rajouté lors de l'impression du 406?

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais c'est à ça que je pensais à la base. Perso le PDF je le lirais pas.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

::trollface::

----------


## Mastaba

:Bave: 
Bon maintenant faut le morceau pour mettre sur la tranche.

----------


## GuyManAfterAll

> Pendant l'émission Kahn a dit que c'était l'abo numérique le plus intéressant pour eux.


Ouaip, j'ai vu, mais je redemandais ici pour confirmation. Du coup je pense que quand mon abo web + mag arrivera à terme (au numéro 410 prévu pour août), je me réabonnerais en web (même si j'adore le format papier...). Au moins, ça évitera des coûts supplémentaires à CPC.

À la limite, ce serait bien de mettre un abo numérique où on reçoit le magazine en format PDF (comme le numéro 405 quoi), si ça coûte pas trop cher à CPC. Comme ça j'aurais encore une simili-impression de lire un mag plutôt que des articles random sur le Web. Vous pensez que c'est faisable les gars ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Petite question, c'est quoi qui est le plus rentable comme un abo pour vous, un abo numérique only ou un abo avec mag + numérique ? J'imagine qu'après la crise du cororo, les temps vont être un peu dur pour vous, donc savoir ce qui va vous aider le plus.


Normalement c'est kif-kif pour nous. Mais là vu les circonstances, je ne peux pas en conscience vous recommander l'abonnement papier: personne ne sait quand la Poste retrouvera un service normal et efficace.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ben moi je suis pas satisfait. J'aurai préféré un numéro double le mois prochain ou un truc du genre.Toute façon je vous lis avec 3 mois de retard et joue aux jeux avec 4 ans de retard ...


Personne n'est capable de dire ce qui sera possible ou pas le mois prochain.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le prix est en fonction du nombre d'impression d'un numéro identique ou en fonction du nombre d'impression total commandé chaque mois?
> Parce que si c'est juste pour le nombre total est-ce que le 405 ne pourrait pas être rajouté lors de l'impression du 406?


Non, le fonctionnement d'une imprimerie c'est que c'est un numéro qui doit être traité, calé dans les machines, testé avant d'être imprimé. Ce sont des couts fixes pour chaque "lot" unique à imprimer. Donc le prix ne tient pas compte du volume mensuel. Sauf bien sûr dans le sens où vous obtenez de meilleurs prix ("geste commercial") si vous êtes un client régulier avec beaucoup de volume à l'année, c'est plus facile de négocier des devis.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Et le confinement est prolongé, avec risque de l'être à nouveau.

Vous allez perdre de l'argent avec les kiosques. Quand il y aura à nouveau des impressions, si ça peut vous faire économiser et si je ne suis pas le seul, je pourrai me de ne pas recevoir la version papier quelque temps pour mon abonnement.

Il faudrait bien sûr que l'on soit suffisamment nombreux à être d'accords pour que vous baissiez de palier à l'imprimerie, on sait que les tarifs ne sont pas au numéro. Et que ça soit pour les volontaires, je comprends acdctabs et d'autres canards, en fait je suis pareil j'aime le papier et lire sur un PC c'est pénible. 
Mais j'ai la chance d'avoir une tablette, mieux qu'un écran ou une télé et confortable pour lire au lit. Je ne suis peut être pas le seul à pouvoir me passer du papier quelques numéros.

----------


## Tony Danza

Avé,

Merci pour le plan B en pdf. Me reste plus qu'à l'imprimer au boul... ah ben non en fait...

Pas grave. C'est la vie, Lily comme disait Joe -et y a plus important.

Bon courage et portez-vous bien

----------


## Guitou

Ce canard est plus que jamais un scandale.

J'espère qu'il aura encore une longue vie qu'on puisse vous le rappeler tous les jours.

----------


## Djal

Je réalise que c'est la première fois depuis que je suis en age d'acheter des magazines (env 25 ans) que je n'ai pas pris possession d'un périodique sur le jeu vidéo. Vraiment, ça m'a toujours suivi. Partout, tout le temps y compris quand je ne faisais que les survoler par manque de temps.

Du coup c'est un test pour moi ce PDF... Et ben je peux maintenant légitimement vous supplier de ne JAMAIS abandonner les versions papier.

Bon courage pour traverser ça, je renouvellerai l'abo un peu plus tôt si ça vous aide.

----------


## Narm

> Imprimer seulement les exemplaires destinés aux abonnés, ce n'est pas possible économiquement : on est en dessous du seuil minimum pour une impression en rotatives, donc ça coûterait une blinde.
> On cherche la meilleure solution, celle qui permet de ne pas pénaliser trop les abonnés mais qu'on peut se permettre dans ces temps qui vont être extrêmement délicats pour tout le monde.


Il manque beaucoup par rapport au seuil ?
Voir s'il y a pas moyen de moyenner avec les canards qui ne sont pas abonnés mais prennent religieusement leur numéro dans le tabac /presse ?

----------


## Jul Marston

> Du coup c'est un test pour moi ce PDF... Et ben je peux maintenant légitimement vous supplier de ne JAMAIS abandonner les versions papier.


mais carrément !

Mon anniv' est en avril et madame Marston de me demander si on renouvelle mon abonnement... mais bien sûr que oui, gougnafière !

----------


## FoxDy

::'(: 

Je me posais justement la question quant à la réception du Canard d'avril. J'ai bien fait de vérifier directement ici. Je m'attendais à cette nouvelle, mais j'avoue que ça me fait égoïstement chier. 
PDF reçu. Merci pour ça. Ce sera pas le même plaisir, mais pas le choix et c'est toujours mieux que rien. Reste à voir si je vais avoir le courage de lire toutes ces lignes sur écran (j'ai pas pris l'abo papier pour rien  ::ninja::  [/pasécolopourlecoup] ).

Et je rejoins les canards qui souhaiteraient recevoir le numéro 405 un jour. Plus tard, mais un jour. 

Bon courage en tout cas, je suis derrière vous (attention à vos fesses) !

----------


## Jul Marston

Et encore, au moins il y a pdf ; je suis également abonné à _Mad Movies_ et eux, pour le coup, n'avaient pas maquetté le numéro donc rien à lire chez eux pour le mois d'avril

----------


## bobmachine

Mais pourquoi faire exceptionnellement ce numéro en PDF, vous n'avez pas envie de faire une boutique avec tous vos numéros disponibles en PDF ? Avec Paypal par exemple.

J'aime bien l'idée, et je dis pas ça du tout pour revoir un jour le hors série Rift nononon c'est pour aider !

----------


## XWolverine

Merci pour le PDF, j'avoue que j'ai un peu de mal avec la lecture en ligne que je n'utilise que pour un article de temps en temps.

----------


## Robix66

> Mais pourquoi faire exceptionnellement ce numéro en PDF, vous n'avez pas envie de faire une boutique avec tous vos numéros disponibles en PDF ? Avec Paypal par exemple.
> 
> J'aime bien l'idée, et je dis pas ça du tout pour revoir un jour le hors série Rift nononon c'est pour aider !


Parce que les PDF se retrouvent beaucoup trop rapidement sur les sites de piratage.

----------


## pipoop

Si on passe par un intermédiaire pour l'abonnement CPC on l'a doublement dans le vu j'imagine?

----------


## S7evin

Bonjour,

Je m'interroge sur le prix des jeux indiqués dans le tests, sur quels site de vente vous basez vous ?
En lisant le PDF du dernier numéro je vois que Besiege par exemple est annoncé à 8€ mais je le trouve à 13€ sur steam.

Merci par avance de votre réponse et bon courage à vous !

----------


## Taï Lolo

Les devs ont monté le prix sur Steam à la mi-mars apparemment.
https://isthereanydeal.com/game/besiege/history/

----------


## S7evin

> Les devs ont monté le prix sur Steam à la mi-mars apparemment.
> https://isthereanydeal.com/game/besiege/history/


Ok merci pour ta réponse

----------


## Catel

Prochain challenge : un mensuel où tous les jeux seront notés 9/10.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

> Mais pourquoi faire exceptionnellement ce numéro en PDF, vous n'avez pas envie de faire une boutique avec tous vos numéros disponibles en PDF ? Avec Paypal par exemple.
> 
> J'aime bien l'idée, et je dis pas ça du tout pour revoir un jour le hors série Rift nononon c'est pour aider !


On y réfléchit  :;):

----------


## bobmachine

oh Wobak ! Comme c'est gentil de me faire fantasmer !

----------


## Jokletox

J'ai reçu ce matin en boite aux lettres un magazine emballé de la même façon que le CPC habituel et j'y ai cru quelques secondes avant de me dire que non, ça devait "juste" être le CPC Hardware... Cette fausse fois éphémère  ::cry::

----------


## jervil73

Bonjour,

Nouvel abonné, un peu déçu de ne pas recevoir la magasine (j'ai pourtant reçu Canard PC Hardware), mais par contre, je n'ai pas reçu de mail pour récupérer le pdf.

----------


## Robix66

Pour la peine je me suis réabonné, autant je veux bien passer sur les problèmes d'ergonomies (qui sont connus et seront réglés un jour peut-être, mais faudrait peut-être accélérer le mouvement si ça devient votre principal gagne-pain), autant le site qui mets en 5 et 10 secondes à charger une page, ça ne donne pas vraiment envie de l'utiliser.

----------


## lilloissympa

bjr à tous

je ne suis pas abonné mais j'achète néanmoins canard pc tous les mois en format papier, c'est mon instant plaisir du mois :-)
je suis moi aussi fana de pouvoir acheter ce numéro en pdf sur votre site.
Néanmoins, je confirme ce que dit un autre forumeur, votre onglet boutique ne fonctionne pas, ça tourne en rond sans jamais rien afficher :-(

j’espère que ce numéro sera dispo à l'achat en pdf très prochainement !

----------


## acdctabs

Il faut désactiver les bloqueurs de pub / popup & co et la boutique fonctionne.

----------


## ldu1971

Désolé si ce que je vais dire dérange, mais faut quand même m'expliquer un truc : je suis un fan absolu de votre canard, j'ai tous les numéros, hs, hardware, j'ai suivi toutes vos "aventures", j'ai participé à toutes vos campagnes de fonds, bref, je serai toujours là pour vous. Mais pas que... J'aime cette presse indépendante, au ton léger, qui a toute ma confiance. Et du coup, je suis également lecteur des autres, JV Le Mag. J'ai aussi participé à toutes leurs campagnes, j'ai également tous les numéros, leurs bouquins, leurs hors-séries. Et je me dis qu'ils ont encore moins de moyen que vous. Pourtant, je viens de recevoir le dernier numéro.

Comment eux arrivent-ils à sortir quelque chose, alors qu'une bande de vieux briscards comme vous, qui a surmonté tant d'épreuves, bonnes ou mauvaises, n'y arrive pas ? C'est pas pour le numérique que je suis abonné, c'est pour le magazine, que je peux lire et feuilleter à ma guise, où bon me semble (qui a dit WC ?), reprendre bien plus tard pour relire un article, etc...

J'ai d'abord pensé à un poisson d'avril, car vous êtes tout à fait capable de ce genre de coup d'éclat. Mais aujourd'hui 2 avril, je dois me résigner après le passage de mon facteur : pas CPC 405  ::(:  Il y aura définitivement un trou dans ma collection, comme l'album n°5 de Gaston...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Et le confinement est prolongé, avec risque de l'être à nouveau. Vous allez perdre de l'argent avec les kiosques. Quand il y aura à nouveau des impressions, si ça peut vous faire économiser et si je ne suis pas le seul, je pourrai me de ne pas recevoir la version papier quelque temps pour mon abonnement.
> Il faudrait bien sûr que l'on soit suffisamment nombreux à être d'accords pour que vous baissiez de palier à l'imprimerie, on sait que les tarifs ne sont pas au numéro. Et que ça soit pour les volontaires, je comprends acdctabs et d'autres canards, en fait je suis pareil j'aime le papier et lire sur un PC c'est pénible. 
> Mais j'ai la chance d'avoir une tablette, mieux qu'un écran ou une télé et confortable pour lire au lit. Je ne suis peut être pas le seul à pouvoir me passer du papier quelques numéros.


Oui, la situation de la presse va être compliquée si le confinement dure, ou même si l'activité normale (transports, retour au boulot, etc.) ne reprend que très lentement. Comme beaucoup d'autres activités, hein, ça va être un problème national.
C'est très gentil et nous savons que nous pouvons compter sur la compréhension du noyau dur de notre communauté. Pour l'instant, avec le peu de visibilité que nous avons, nous estimons que le confinement va durer tout le mois d'avril, et nous espérons reparaître en mai (peut-être avec retard ? peut-être le 10 plutôt que le 1er ? on ne sait pas vraiment).
Si des mesures transitoires sont nécessaires, nous ferons le maximum pour que nos abonnés soient pénalisés le moins possible.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du coup c'est un test pour moi ce PDF... Et ben je peux maintenant légitimement vous supplier de ne JAMAIS abandonner les versions papier.
> Bon courage pour traverser ça, je renouvellerai l'abo un peu plus tôt si ça vous aide.


Merci ! Nous n'avons pas l'intention d'abandonner le papier de sitôt. Nous avons pris cette décision à contrecœur, sous la contrainte de la situation.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais pourquoi faire exceptionnellement ce numéro en PDF, vous n'avez pas envie de faire une boutique avec tous vos numéros disponibles en PDF ? Avec Paypal par exemple.
> J'aime bien l'idée, et je dis pas ça du tout pour revoir un jour le hors série Rift nononon c'est pour aider !


Notre expérience en la matière par le passé nous a montré que les ventes étaient très faibles, et que le piratage devenait massif (20 fois supérieur aux ventes environ). Il n'y a pas moyen de sécuriser le truc sans un système technique complexe qui fait chier les acheteurs légaux, sans pour autant être réellement efficace.
Donc nous travaillons en ce moment même à voir si et comment nous pouvons monter une solution temporaire pour la durée de cette situation exceptionnelle, dans une volonté de proposer une solution à nos fidèles. On verra bien si cela peut devenir pérenne.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si on passe par un intermédiaire pour l'abonnement CPC on l'a doublement dans le vu j'imagine?


Normalement oui, parce que vous bénéficiez d'un prix spécial et que vous n'êtes pas directement dans notre système donc nous ne pouvons pas vous inclure facilement dans ce genre d'opérations. Mais étant données les circonstances, je vous invite à me contacter en MP pour me donner votre nom complet et email, on va se débrouiller.

----------


## gnak

Les Années Laser, qui est indépendant aussi et que je lis mensuellement est dans la même situation. En revanche eux vont imprimer le numéro manquant à la fin du confinement. J'ai donc commandé la version numérique + papier. Et je confirme que lire un PDF même sur un grand écran c'est nase.
Sinon à côté de ça toutes les merdouilles genre Voici et autres ont l'air de paraitre toujours au même rythme eux  :tired:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour,
> 
> Nouvel abonné, un peu déçu de ne pas recevoir la magasine (j'ai pourtant reçu Canard PC Hardware), mais par contre, je n'ai pas reçu de mail pour récupérer le pdf.


Canard PC Hardware a bouclé plus tôt et a pu être imprimé et envoyé avant la fermeture de notre imprimerie.
Pour le mail, vérifiez vos spams, sinon contactez moi en MP en me donnant vos coordonnées.

----------


## azruqh

> Sinon à côté de ça toutes les merdouilles genre Voici et autres ont l'air de paraitre toujours au même rythme eux


Pour parer à la pénurie de PQ.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Désolé si ce que je vais dire dérange, mais faut quand même m'expliquer un truc : je suis un fan absolu de votre canard, j'ai tous les numéros, hs, hardware, j'ai suivi toutes vos "aventures", j'ai participé à toutes vos campagnes de fonds, bref, je serai toujours là pour vous. Mais pas que... J'aime cette presse indépendante, au ton léger, qui a toute ma confiance. Et du coup, je suis également lecteur des autres, JV Le Mag. J'ai aussi participé à toutes leurs campagnes, j'ai également tous les numéros, leurs bouquins, leurs hors-séries. Et je me dis qu'ils ont encore moins de moyen que vous. Pourtant, je viens de recevoir le dernier numéro.
> Comment eux arrivent-ils à sortir quelque chose, alors qu'une bande de vieux briscards comme vous, qui a surmonté tant d'épreuves, bonnes ou mauvaises, n'y arrive pas ? .


Y a pas de mal. Il faut bien comprendre qu'il s'agit d'une situation inédite, et de cas de force majeure.
Notre imprimeur a décidé de fermer la semaine où il devait nous imprimer, cela n'a rien à voir avec l'expérience ou les moyens. JV Le Mag est imprimé ailleurs, leur imprimeur a peut-être décidé de rester ouvert malgré les risques, ou peut-être avaient-ils bouclé avant et sont -ils passés de justesse avant fermeture ? (comme notre numéro de Canard PC hardware qui a pu sortir) Je n'en sais rien. Un lecteur signalait plus haut dans cette discussion que Mad Movies était dans la même situation que nous. D'autres continuent de paraître. C'est selon les endroits et les moyens.

----------


## azruqh

> En revanche eux vont imprimer le numéro manquant à la fin du confinement.


Je sais pas ce que ça peut représenter comme effort mais ça semble une solution raisonnable, qui peut contenter à peu près tout le monde.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Les Années Laser, qui est indépendant aussi et que je lis mensuellement est dans la même situation. En revanche eux vont imprimer le numéro manquant à la fin du confinement.


Comme nous l'avons indiqué, nous verrons ensuite quelle est la meilleure solution pour ne pas pénaliser nos abonnés. L'envoi d'un lien pour le PDF du 405 n'est qu'une mesure immédiate, pas une solution.




> Sinon à côté de ça toutes les merdouilles genre Voici et autres ont l'air de paraitre toujours au même rythme eux


Les tirages et les moyens ne sont pas comparables. Mais je vous garantis qu'ils ont le même genre de sueurs froides que nous concernant la situation.

----------


## azruqh

> Les tirages et les moyens ne sont pas comparables. Mais je vous garantis qu'ils ont le même genre de sueurs froides que nous concernant la situation.


Histoire qu'on comprenne bien que ça ne dépend de toutes façons pas uniquement des rédactions, Fottorino expliquait récemment sur Inter (désolé, je n'ai pas le lien, c'était une émission du soir) que ses revues (_Le 1_, _America_) allaient peut-être cesser de paraîre en kiosque car son imprimeur n'était plus sûr de recevoir du papier.

----------


## lilloissympa

bjr à tous

comme déjà dit, j'achète tous les numéros de canard pc sans être abonné.

y a t il moyen que j'achète ce numéro 405 en version PDF ? si oui, où ?

merci

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je confirme pour mad movies auquel je suis abonné, le numéro avril ne sort pas.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je sais pas ce que ça peut représenter comme effort mais ça semble une solution raisonnable, qui peut contenter à peu près tout le monde.


Je comprends les collectionneurs qui veulent le numéro en papier. Si c'est envisagé à la fin, ça pourrait être intéressant de recenser combien de canards veulent cet exemplaire pour n'imprimer que la bonne quantité. Je les jette après lecture, tous les abonnés n'en voudront pas forcément.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> bjr à tous
> comme déjà dit, j'achète tous les numéros de canard pc sans être abonné.
> y a t il moyen que j'achète ce numéro 405 en version PDF ? si oui, où ?
> merci
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> je confirme pour mad movies auquel je suis abonné, le numéro avril ne sort pas.


Lire ici: https://www.canardpc.com/online/cana...a-pas-en-avril

----------


## Narm

> Je les jette après lecture, tous les abonnés n'en voudront pas forcément.




Leur donner une seconde vie dans une boîte à livre  ::):

----------


## Mastaba

Et sinon de l'imprimer chez un autre imprimeur qui est lui ouvert?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Et sinon de l'imprimer chez un autre imprimeur qui est lui ouvert?


Mais quelle idée géniale ! Et dire que si nous l'avions eu plut tôt, Canard PC serait en kiosques aujourd'hui, c'est ballot.

Blague à part, imprimer de la presse, ce n'est pas comme faire une photocopie. Vous commandez le papier longtemps à l'avance (en général en début d'année, surtout si c'est un papier un peu spécifique), sinon vos coûts sont bien plus importants et/ou vous n'avez pas le papier voulu, et/ou vous n'avez pas de papier du tout.
Sans compter qu'imprimer des dizaines de milliers d'exemplaires d'un magazine de 100 pages, ça demande du temps et de la logistique, ça ne s'improvise pas en 72 heures.

Enfin dernier point: aller chez un concurrent moins regardant parce que votre partenaire industriel de longue date a choisi la sécurité de ses employés au milieu d'une pandémie sans équivalent, moi ça me pose un problème.

----------


## ldu1971

Je crois que tout est dit, et le plus justement du monde.

Merci Ivan pour ces explications. C'est aussi ce qui fait votre force et pourquoi je vous soutiendrai ad vitam æternam, votre honnêteté.

Bon courage pour la suite  :;): 

PS: c'est malin, mon smartphone sent le m... maintenant. Voilà ce que c'est de lire des PDF aux toilettes. OK, je sors...

----------


## KOUB

> Enfin dernier point: aller chez un concurrent moins regardant parce que votre partenaire industriel de longue date a choisi la sécurité de ses employés au milieu d'une pandémie sans équivalent, moi ça me pose un problème.


Quelle idée d'avoir une conscience aussi. Je parie qu'en plus, CanardPC paie ses pigistes avec autre chose que de la passion et de l'exposition. Et on dit aussi que vous ne faites pas de contenu sponsorisé. 

Ha, on me fait signe que c'est pour ça qu'on vous lit.  ::ninja::

----------


## Little Nemo

Bonjour,
si o nn'a toujours pas reçu le lien PDF, on doit contacter qui ?
Merci !

----------


## jerome35

> Bonjour,
> 
> Nouvel abonné, un peu déçu de ne pas recevoir la magasine (j'ai pourtant reçu Canard PC Hardware), mais par contre, je n'ai pas reçu de mail pour récupérer le pdf.


 ::cry::  Pas encore reçu mon Canard PC Hardware

----------


## Pifou

> Enfin dernier point: aller chez un concurrent moins regardant parce que votre partenaire industriel de longue date a choisi la sécurité de ses employés au milieu d'une pandémie sans équivalent, moi ça me pose un problème.


Anarchisse, bolchévique !  ::): 

Je suis décevu de pas avoir un exemplaire papier à me mettre sous les yeux ce mois-ci, mais vu les circonstances, cette déception n'est pas un problème.

----------


## Wobak

> Bonjour,
> si o nn'a toujours pas reçu le lien PDF, on doit contacter qui ?
> Merci !


Ivan en MP (indiqué quelques posts plus haut).

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Bonjour à la rédac' !

Juste pour signaler qu'évidemment en tant qu'abonné je soutiens toute initiative de votre part pour faire en sorte que CPC puisse traverser cette crise ! Quitte à ce qu'il n'y ait pas un n°, on plusieurs en .pdf, ou autre.

Merci pour le lien du .pdf du 405. Comme il est inenvisageable pour moi de lire CPC sur un écran, je l'ai imprimé, et je le lis donc dans mon lit chaque soir. C'est un numéro collector mine de rien  :;): 

Courage à vous tous.

----------


## Cedski

En tant qu'acheteur en kiosque j'ai pris l'abo numérique du coup... 

Ben je m'aperçois que je n'ai pas du lire plus de 2 articles en 1 semaine ! J'oublie tout le temps !   ::XD:: 

Y a pas à chier le papier, c'est mieux.  :Cigare: 

Et bon courage à vous... (à tous en fait  ::(:  )

----------


## kommissar_alan

Bon, ben il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que :

1) le numéro de mai ne subisse pas le même sort  :Emo: 

2) vous réussissiez à trouver une solution (réaliste pour tout le monde) pour pouvoir acheter juste ce numéro en pdf  ::sad:: 

Dans tous les cas, bon courage et ne désespérez pas, même vos très vieux lecteurs (depuis le 1) seront là (si le covid nous choppe pas)  :Fouras:

----------


## Horous

Bonjour,

d'habitude j’achète en kiosque, mais vu les circonstances je me suis abonné pour recevoir le pdf.... que je n'ai toujours pas reçu ! (comme d'autres nouveaux abonnés apparemment).
je poste sur cette discussion car j'ai déjà envoyé plusieurs messages privés sans recevoir de réponse :/

----------


## Flad

Bonjour, 

Toujours pas possible d'acheter le pdf du 406 par hasard ?
ca m'embête de chouiner 2 jours de suite :/

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Nous testons actuellement la solution mise en place avec la vente du PDF de Canard PC Hardware n°44: https://boutique.canardpc.com/common/product-article/87
Si tout se passe bien, le Canard PC 405 suivra.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour,
> 
> d'habitude j’achète en kiosque, mais vu les circonstances je me suis abonné pour recevoir le pdf.... que je n'ai toujours pas reçu ! (comme d'autres nouveaux abonnés apparemment).
> je poste sur cette discussion car j'ai déjà envoyé plusieurs messages privés sans recevoir de réponse :/


Les liens PDF ont été envoyés aux abonnés... à la date de l'envoi des liens PDF. On ne fait pas un mailing tous les jours, et il n'y a pas de système automatique.
Pour ceux abonnés après le 26 mars, l'abonnement commence au numéro 406 et ils pourront acheter le 405 en PDF dès que ce sera dispo.

----------


## olih

Merci pour la possibilité d'achat du CPC Hardware ! Achat effectué, plus qu'à attendre le pdf  ::P: .

----------


## olih

Je viens de le recevoir ! Je vais pouvoir le lire maintenant  ::wub:: .

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Bon, notre système a l'air de marcher. On va pouvoir mettre en vente le PDF du 405, mais comme on ne traitera pas les commandes durant le weekend de Pâques, on attendra mardi 14 pour éviter les malentendus.

----------


## Ruvon

> Bon, notre système a l'air de marcher. On va pouvoir mettre en vente le PDF du 405, mais comme on ne traitera pas les commandes durant le weekend de Pâques, on attendra mardi 14 pour éviter les malentendus.


Super nouvelle !

Il sera possible de l'offrir comme on peut offrir un abonnement ?

----------


## Narm

> Bon, notre système a l'air de marcher. On va pouvoir mettre en vente le PDF du 405, mais comme on ne traitera pas les commandes durant le weekend de Pâques, on attendra mardi 14 pour éviter les malentendus.


 ::wub::

----------


## clark_69_fr

Bonjour à tous

je suis abonné au magazine mais je n'ai apparemment pas accès au numéro en ligne… faut-il faire quelque chose de particulier?

----------


## olih

> Super nouvelle !
> 
> Il sera possible de l'offrir comme on peut offrir un abonnement ?


On dirait que c'est possible pour la version pdf de canardpc hardware.

----------


## azruqh

> Bon, notre système a l'air de marcher. On va pouvoir mettre en vente le PDF du 405, mais comme on ne traitera pas les commandes durant le weekend de Pâques, on attendra mardi 14 pour éviter les malentendus.


Excusez le dérangement Monseigneur : je me suis abonné le 7 avril dernier. Papier + web donc. Pour le web, c'est bon, j'ai eu accès instantanément au contenu en ligne. En revanche, pour le papier, vais-je recevoir le .pdf du numéro d'avril 'automatiquement' ou l'abonnement sera-t-il effectif en mai ?

----------


## olih

> Excusez le dérangement Monseigneur : je me suis abonné le 7 avril dernier. Papier + web donc. Pour le web, c'est bon, j'ai eu accès instantanément au contenu en ligne. En revanche, pour le papier, vais-je recevoir le .pdf du numéro d'avril 'automatiquement' ou l'abonnement sera-t-il effectif en mai ?


D'après mes souvenirs, fallait être abo avant la sortie d'un numéro pour avoir le numéro physique  ::P: . Dis toi que tu as le numéro d'avril par le site, c'est déjà cool (autrement, t'aurais commencé avec le numéro de mai  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Praetor

> Excusez le dérangement Monseigneur : je me suis abonné le 7 avril dernier. Papier + web donc. Pour le web, c'est bon, j'ai eu accès instantanément au contenu en ligne. En revanche, pour le papier, vais-je recevoir le .pdf du numéro d'avril 'automatiquement' ou l'abonnement sera-t-il effectif en mai ?


Ivan y a répondu un peu plus haut:




> Les liens PDF ont été envoyés aux abonnés... à la date de l'envoi des liens PDF. On ne fait pas un mailing tous les jours, et il n'y a pas de système automatique.
> Pour ceux abonnés après le 26 mars, l'abonnement commence au numéro 406 et ils pourront acheter le 405 en PDF dès que ce sera dispo.

----------


## Ruvon

> On dirait que c'est possible pour la version pdf de canardpc hardware.


Ok cool ! Je préfère offrir ça que des abos Twitch pour soutenir, on évite la taxe de Twitch  :;):

----------


## azruqh

> Ivan y a répondu un peu plus haut:


Merci Praetor.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon beh vous avez gagné, j'ai repris un abonnement avec la version web en sus.
Mais franchement, de là à créer une pandémie pour ça... Le marketing a ses limites.

----------


## Mastaba

> Bon beh vous avez gagné, j'ai repris un abonnement avec la version web en sus.
> Mais franchement, de là à créer une pandémie pour ça... Le marketing a ses limites.


Il faut dire que le kickstarter avait bien marché.
C'est aussi un joli taunt à presstalis en passant.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> je suis abonné au magazine mais je n'ai apparemment pas accès au numéro en ligne… faut-il faire quelque chose de particulier?



Au cas où, si tu suis ça est ce que ça arrange ton problème ?




> Bonjour,
> 
> D'abord pour être sûrs qu'on parle tous de la même chose:
> - pour bénéficier de votre abonnement sur le site web il faut bien s'y connecter (comme l'indiquent les courriers et la page de connexion) avec vos identifiants de la boutique, c'est-à-dire un email et un mot de passe. Oui même si "avant ça marchait avec le pseudo du forum". Pas de pseudo du forum. Donc 1/ vérifier que les identifiants fonctionnent sur la boutique elle -même et que l'abo est toujours valable, 2/ se connecter alors sur le site avec les même identifiants (votre page "profil" doit indiquer votre mail comme nom/identifiant).
> - il existe un décalage de 24h dans la prise en compte de l'abonnement ou du réabonnement online. Ce n'est pas normal, c'est un bug du coté de notre prestataire qu'ils essayent de régler.
> - certains caractères spéciaux dans les mots de passe provoquent des bugs sur le site ou sur la boutique (impossible de se connecter alors que les identifiants sont valides). Il faut dans ce cas re-générer un mot de passe sur la boutique et éviter les caractères spéciaux si vous le changer ensuite. Oui, on sait que c'est relou, mais pour le moment on ne sait pas faire autrement.
> - si le problème persiste vous me le décrivez en me donnant votre mail dans un MP sur twitter ou sur le forum.

----------


## eeepc35

Bon, je me suis réabonné pour un an à la version papier. 

J'avais fait une pause de quelques mois dans mon abonnement, deja parce que j'aimais bien aller dire bonjour à mon buraliste. Et paf, Canard PC qui stigmatise ceux qui ne font pas de la distanciation sociale depuis toujours (aussi appelés nerds).

Si je comprends bien, faut attendre pour pouvoir acheter le 405 en pdf ?

----------


## clark_69_fr

et pour ceux qui sont abonnes mais qui n'ont pas acces au pdf… y'a t'il quelque chose a faire de particulier, car je n'arrive pas a avoir acces au Numero d'avril en ligne...

----------


## Tiphereth

Même problème que mon voisin du dessus. Je n'ai pas reçu le mail avec le .pdf, et je ne sais pas où le trouver sur le site (où je suis bien connecté).

----------


## Narm

> Bon, je me suis réabonné pour un an à la version papier. 
> 
> J'avais fait une pause de quelques mois dans mon abonnement, deja parce que j'aimais bien aller dire bonjour à mon buraliste. Et paf, Canard PC qui stigmatise ceux qui ne font pas de la distanciation sociale depuis toujours (aussi appelés nerds).
> 
> Si je comprends bien, faut attendre pour pouvoir acheter le 405 en pdf ?


Voilà, c'est ça un test  a été mené avec le CPCH 44, on devrait avoir le droit au 405 en pdf. 




> et pour ceux qui sont abonnes mais qui n'ont pas acces au pdf… y'a t'il quelque chose a faire de particulier, car je n'arrive pas a avoir acces au Numero d'avril en ligne...





> Même problème que mon voisin du dessus. Je n'ai pas reçu le mail avec le .pdf, et je ne sais pas où le trouver sur le site (où je suis bien connecté).


Si abonné papier après le 26 mars, c'est normal que vous n'ayez rien. 
Si abonné papier avant le 26 mars et pas de lien ; contactez Ivan par MP ou sur Twitter  :;):  
Si abonné numérique, vous avez les articles comme tous les autres sur le site

----------


## clark_69_fr

Ok recu par email… tout est bien qui finit bien!  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Un version PDF du numéro 405 est désormais en vente sur notre boutique. ATTENTION: le traitement des commandes reste manuel, donc ce n'est pas immédiat (surtout si vous commandez le soir ou la veille d'un weekend)

----------


## pipoop

Et pour le 406 vous avez une idée?

----------


## Azzal

Hello, j'ai acheté le numéro en pdf via la boutique, j'ai bien reçu le mail avec le lien m'indiquant que le mdp à saisir était mon adresse mail, or ça ne fonctionne pas après moult essais.
Des idées ?

----------


## kommissar_alan

Numéro 405 en pdf commandé et encore merci pour avoir mis en place cette possibilité  ::):  

Reste plus qu'à attendre patiemment le lien (et espérer que ça se passe bien pour la récup'  ::siffle:: )

----------


## gnak

PDF405 commandé hier soir, j'attends le lien aussi  :Tap:

----------


## Liberty

> PDF405 commandé hier soir, j'attends le lien aussi



Pareil, commandé vers 13h et toujours rien reçu  ::cry::

----------


## kommissar_alan

Lien reçu vers 13H pour une commande effectuée vers 20H hier soir (pas oublier de créer le contact NOREPLY-ORDER@CANARDPC.COM...  :;):  ).

Numéro récupéré sans souci  :B):

----------


## barbarian_bros

Khan vient d'annoncer à la fin de son stream Vampire The Masquerade Redemption que le numéro de mai sera un numéro double réunissant celui d'avril et celui de mai.
Par contre il ne sortira que mi-mai... comme les gens.

----------


## acdctabs

Ben c'est cool. Moi ça me satisfait en tout cas si c'est le cas.

----------


## Jokletox

Ha putain c'est génial, merci les gars  ::love::

----------


## dolmard

Pourquoi c'était Kahn rédac-chef et pas Sebum ? Il a été viré ? C'est le mari de Sibeth N'Diaye ?

----------


## Mastaba

> Khan vient d'annoncer à la fin de son stream Vampire The Masquerade Redemption que le numéro de mai sera un numéro double réunissant celui d'avril et celui de mai.
> Par contre il ne sortira que mi-mai... comme les gens.


 ::wub::

----------


## olih

Bien qu'étant abo numérique, je serais bien capable de le prendre celui là si je le trouve, seulement pour le coté collector  ::P: .

----------


## tonton-thon

Je viens de me (re)prendre un abo, il s'était arrêté au 404...j'ai repris et ça repart au 406...Et je vois que le 405 n'est qu'en PDF...

Je vais vous l'acheter aussi en PDF mais avoir un trou dans tous mes CPC depuis le début...snif  ::'(: 

Evidemment je comprends les circonstances, je suis désolé pour vous, j'espère que les ventes en pdf compenseront vos pertes financières pour le coup.
Et surtout faites attention à vous hein, on veut que ça dure CPC !!!  ::P:

----------


## Mastaba

> Je viens de me (re)prendre un abo, il s'était arrêté au 404...j'ai repris et ça repart au 406...Et je vois que le 405 n'est qu'en PDF...
> 
> Je vais vous l'acheter aussi en PDF mais avoir un trou dans tous mes CPC depuis le début...snif 
> 
> Evidemment je comprends les circonstances, je suis désolé pour vous, j'espère que les ventes en pdf compenseront vos pertes financières pour le coup.
> Et surtout faites attention à vous hein, on veut que ça dure CPC !!!


D'après ce que j'ai compris le 406 papier inclura le 405, donc t'auras pas de trou.

----------


## tonton-thon

Tu pourrais être poli !!!!  ::P:

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Khan vient d'annoncer à la fin de son stream Vampire The Masquerade Redemption que le numéro de mai sera un numéro double réunissant celui d'avril et celui de mai.
> Par contre il ne sortira que mi-mai... comme les gens.


Ouah super, chouette nouvelle ^^. Merci à toute l'équipe de CanardPC.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pourquoi c'était Kahn rédac-chef et pas Sebum ? Il a été viré ? C'est le mari de Sibeth N'Diaye ?


C'est définitif, Sebum lui a passé la main il y a déjà quelques numéros. Pour se concentrer sur la newsletter et d'autres-projets-top-secret-mais-il-devra-tous-nous-tuer-s'il-nous-en-parle.
.

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est définitif, Sebum lui a passé la main il y a déjà quelques numéros. Pour se concentrer sur la newsletter et d'autres-projets-top-secret-mais-il-devra-tous-nous-tuer-s'il-nous-en-parle.
> .


Tu en as déjà trop dit.

Adieu  ::cry::

----------


## Narm

Par contre, s'il y a vraiment un double numéro avril - mai, au final je ne vais pas le prendre en pdf  ::rolleyes::

----------


## coocz

Bonjour,

J’ai acheté le pdf du 405 Jeudi dernier mais pas encore reçu le mail avec le lien.
Suis-je le seul dans ce cas ?

----------


## Wobak

> Bonjour,
> 
> J’ai acheté le pdf du 405 Jeudi dernier mais pas encore reçu le mail avec le lien.
> Suis-je le seul dans ce cas ?


Vérifie dans tes spams, le mail part au plus tard 10 minutes après le traitement de la commande par la rédac, donc s'ils l'ont géré tu devrais l'avoir reçu.

S'il n'est pas dans tes spams (from noreply-order at coincoinpc), envoie moi ton numéro de commande et email par MP.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Le numéro 406 sera bien imprimé, il sortira vers le 15 mai chez les marchands, mais sera envoyé fin avril début mai aux abonnés.
ce sera un numéro double de 196 pages contenant l'intégralité du numéro 405 d'avril qui n'a pas pu être imprimé.
Plus d'info ici: https://www.canardpc.com/online/canard-pc-406

----------


## znokiss

Bon, ça. Très bon !

----------


## Pieriku

> Le numéro 406 sera bien imprimé, il sortira vers le 15 mai chez les marchands, mais sera envoyé fin avril début mai aux abonnés.
> ce sera un numéro double de 196 pages contenant l'intégralité du numéro 405 d'avril qui n'a pas pu être imprimé.
> Plus d'info ici: https://www.canardpc.com/online/canard-pc-406


Excellente nouvelle. Je me suis lancé hier dans la lecture du 405 sur ma tablette mais j'avoue que j'ai un peu de mal.
Au passage, une petite remarque sur l'article sur Maneater, il ne faut pas confondre le requin taureau, totalement inoffensif malgré son air agressif et ses dents apparentes et le requin bouledogue (Bull Shark en anglais) plus gros et surtout, responsable de la plupart des attaques sur l'homme (même si en général, c'est plutôt par curiosité et parce qu'il a effectivement confondu un surfeur avec une tortue qu'il attaque  :;): ).

----------


## MrChatouille

> Le numéro 406 sera bien imprimé, il sortira vers le 15 mai chez les marchands, mais sera envoyé fin avril début mai aux abonnés.
> ce sera un numéro double de 196 pages contenant l'intégralité du numéro 405 d'avril qui n'a pas pu être imprimé.
> Plus d'info ici: https://www.canardpc.com/online/canard-pc-406


Avec Presstalis qui viens de déposer le bilan ça va se passer comment pour vous ?

----------


## Flad

> Avec Presstalis qui viens de déposer le bilan ça va se passer comment pour vous ?


Ils ne sont plus chez Presstalis.

----------


## madgic

::wub::

----------


## azruqh

> Avec Presstalis qui viens de déposer le bilan ça va se passer comment pour vous ?


Ils sont en train de s'organiser pour voir s'ils peuvent aller leur donner quelques coups de pieds dans les côtes tout en respectant les gestes barrière.

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai commandé le PDF, puis oublié que je l'avais fait, puis retrouvé l'email de réponse dans mes spams. Mais j'ai pas l'impression que la rédac soit contente de ma commande.

----------


## Mastaba

> Ils sont en train de s'organiser pour voir s'ils peuvent aller leur donner quelques coups de pieds dans les côtes tout en respectant les gestes barrière.


En n'oubliant pas de récupérer l'argent.

----------


## Praetor

> En n'oubliant pas de récupérer l'argent.


Il n'y a plus rien à récupérer. En cas de liquidation, le pognon va d'abord pour payer les salaires dus, puis les impôts et les prélèvements sociaux, et seulement ensuite les autres créanciers. Mais s'il y avait encore autant d'argent, ils ne seraient pas en dépôt de bilan.

----------


## KOUB

> Avec Presstalis qui viens de déposer le bilan ça va se passer comment pour vous ?


CanardPC était déjà passé aux MLP. Il ne restait que CanardPC Hardware chez Presstalis aux dernières nouvelles.

----------


## revanwolf

> Il ne restait que CanardPC Hardware chez Presstalis aux dernières nouvelles.


Ils sont tous chez la *M*essageries *L*yonnaise de *P*resse, Canard PC Hardware y sont passé il y a quelques temps(les derniers numéros indiquent plus Presstalis).

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Le numéro 406 sera bien imprimé, il sortira vers le 15 mai chez les marchands, mais sera envoyé fin avril début mai aux abonnés.
> ce sera un numéro double de 196 pages contenant l'intégralité du numéro 405 d'avril qui n'a pas pu être imprimé.
> Plus d'info ici: https://www.canardpc.com/online/canard-pc-406


Merci beaucoup d'avoir trouvé une solution et de nous tenir au courant ^^.

----------


## tonton-thon

> Le numéro 406 sera bien imprimé, il sortira vers le 15 mai chez les marchands, mais sera envoyé fin avril début mai aux abonnés.
> ce sera un numéro double de 196 pages contenant l'intégralité du numéro 405 d'avril qui n'a pas pu être imprimé.
> Plus d'info ici: https://www.canardpc.com/online/canard-pc-406


Merci, je vous aime  ::love::

----------


## KOUB

> Ils sont tous chez la *M*essageries *L*yonnaise de *P*resse, Canard PC Hardware y sont passé il y a quelques temps(les derniers numéros indiquent plus Presstalis).


Bah voilà, on a la raison de la faillite.  ::ninja::

----------


## Exureris

Ca va au delà. La chute de Presstalis c'est tout le modèle de distribution français qui est remis en cause (il ne peut y avoir que les MLP qui seraient en monopole total) et donc avec des changements profonds avec un lobby très fort des grands groupes de presse sur les modalités futures de distribution (du genre ne plus obliger une distribution en kiosque comme aujourd'hui) qui n'ont pas du tout un intérêt particulier à ce que les petits magazines papiers survivent

----------


## yogalak

Bonjour à tous,

Question con : si je m'abonne aujourd'hui ou demain (donc le 25 ou 26 avril) avec la formule double (Canard PC + Canard Pc Hardware) pour un an à 74€, je recevrai donc bien le n° double avril-mai n° 406  ? Ou c'est trop tard et le premier n° sera le 407 de juin ?

Et j'imagine qu'à l'inverse le CP Hardware n° 44, déjà officiellement sorti, non (à moins qu'avec le retard possible, il ne soit pas encore en kiosque, et donc intégré dans l'abonnement, ce qui serait cool) ?
Merci d'avance pour la réponse.

----------


## leon9999

> Le numéro 406 sera bien imprimé, il sortira vers le 15 mai chez les marchands, mais sera envoyé fin avril début mai aux abonnés.
> ce sera un numéro double de 196 pages contenant l'intégralité du numéro 405 d'avril qui n'a pas pu être imprimé.
> Plus d'info ici: https://www.canardpc.com/online/canard-pc-406


Merci pour les amoureux du papier  ::love::

----------


## Dandu

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Question con : si je m'abonne aujourd'hui ou demain (donc le 25 ou 26 avril) avec la formule double (Canard PC + Canard Pc Hardware) pour un an à 74€, je recevrai donc bien le n° double avril-mai n° 406  ? Ou c'est trop tard et le premier n° sera le 407 de juin ?
> 
> Et j'imagine qu'à l'inverse le CP Hardware n° 44, déjà officiellement sorti, non (à moins qu'avec le retard possible, il ne soit pas encore en kiosque, et donc intégré dans l'abonnement, ce qui serait cool) ?
> Merci d'avance pour la réponse.


Le Canard PC Hardware, non, c'est sur. L'abonnement, ça part avant les kiosques, donc y a un mois. Pour Canard PC, je ne sais pas.

----------


## m0y49

Bonjour,
je me demandais s'il y avait un moyen de soutenir financièrement CanardPC, en dehors d'un abonnement (le mien est toujours valide) ou de twitch (parce que je ne souhaite pas passer par twitch). A priori pas.
Personellement je ne serais pas contre subventionner le magazine en contrepartie par exemple d'une publication en toute transparence d'une synthèse des finances de la boite.
Ca me ferait trop mal au cœur de voir disparaître CPC, et puis il n'y a pas vraiment d'équivalent sur le marché

----------


## Ruvon

> Bonjour,
> je me demandais s'il y avait un moyen de soutenir financièrement CanardPC, en dehors d'un abonnement (le mien est toujours valide) ou de twitch (parce que je ne souhaite pas passer par twitch). A priori pas.
> Personellement je ne serais pas contre subventionner le magazine en contrepartie par exemple d'une publication en toute transparence d'une synthèse des finances de la boite.
> Ca me ferait trop mal au cœur de voir disparaître CPC, et puis il n'y a pas vraiment d'équivalent sur le marché


Offre des abonnements au mag ? Ou des mags à l'unité ?

----------


## Taï Lolo

Tu peux aussi te réabonner par anticipation.

----------


## MeL

> Bonjour,
> je me demandais s'il y avait un moyen de soutenir financièrement CanardPC, en dehors d'un abonnement (le mien est toujours valide) ou de twitch (parce que je ne souhaite pas passer par twitch). A priori pas.
> Personellement je ne serais pas contre subventionner le magazine en contrepartie par exemple d'une publication en toute transparence d'une synthèse des finances de la boite.
> Ca me ferait trop mal au cœur de voir disparaître CPC, et puis il n'y a pas vraiment d'équivalent sur le marché


Ivan te répondra surement mieux que moi mais je ne pense pas qu'il donnera des infos confidentielles comme les finances de PresseNonStop contre quelques euros. Comme dit précédemment les possibilités d'aide sont multiples (abo au mag, achat sur la boutique, sub Twitch).
Je sais que NextInpact permet les dons défiscalisables (à hauteur de 60% je crois). Je ne sais pas si c'est possible pour CPC.

----------


## Charal

Bonjour,

Je vais paraître un peu polémique j’imagine mais je tenais à réagir aux derniers infos sur les difficultés de CPC du moment. 

Lecteur depuis le tout début, très longtemps abonné, j’ai complètement décroché de CPC depuis presque 2 ans. Je pense intéressant de partager pourquoi dans cette nouvelle période de remise en question. 

La principale raison de mon décrochage vient du format numérique de CPC. 
Lors de la dernière campagne de soutient suite aux difficultés Presstalis, j’avais pris plusieurs abonnements pour soutenir l’équipe, un papier pour CPC HW, et un numérique au lieu d’un papier pour CPC. 

Grave erreur, je n’ai pas du tout accroché au format numérique: j’avais toujours l’impression de me ne pas avoir le temps de finir un numero avant que les premiers articles du suivant commencent à débouler. J’avais toujours des difficultés pour m’y retrouver dans mes lectures, et quelle n’a pas été ma surprise au bout de quelques mois de m’apercevoir que j’avais rater tous les articles de news car ils n’était pas pris en compte dans les enchaînements d’articles en cliquant sur suivant. Lire CPC était devenu une corvée.  

Deuxième raison, le ton du magazine. CPC a toujours été un difficile mélange de crétinerie, de sérieux, d’engagement et d’information. J’y cherchais des infos sur la qualité des jeux qui m’intéressaient, les news de l’industrie, une bonne dose d’humour et de temps à autre la découverte de sujet de fond sur l’industrie. 

Sur les derniers numéros que j’ai lu, l’équilibre du contenu a changer a un point que la plupart des articles ne m’intéressait plus:
Une tonne de tests sur d’obscurs jeux indé que je n’aurais jamais le temps d’essayer, les gros titres traités d’un revers de la main avec plus de tournure de style que d’analyse du produit, de trop nombreux et trop long articles sur les péripéties du milieu trop centrés sur les croisades de CPC à mon goût, et trop de choses qui n’ont rien à voir avec la pratique du jeu. 
Au final, je me retrouvais à aller chercher les infos qui m’intéressaient sur les jeux ailleurs (gameplay, durée de vie, comment ça va tourner sur ma machine).

Et enfin, désolé de dire ça, mais j’ai été déçu par la récurrence des campagnes de soutient. J’ai participer à toutes, j’ai vu les scores et objectifs largement dépassés à chaque fois (et tous les articles de presse un peu partout sur le sujet; CPC, ce héros!) pour au final ne rien voir de bien concret sur la transformation en profondeur du magasine et les difficultés de gestion. 
Les difficultés de la presse papier étaient très bien expliquées lors de la dernière campagne, ainsi que votre volonté de faire évoluer CPC pour y faire face. 
Lire maintenant que 2 mois sans ventes papier mettent CPC au bord du gouffre fait mal au ventre. 

Je n’y connais rien j’en suis conscient, mais c’est le revers du financement participatif malheureusement: les personnes qui y participe développent inconsciemment des attentes et des devoirs vis a vis de leur investissement, d’autant plus si les campagnes s’additionnent. 

Je vous souhaite de réussir au bout de compte votre transformation vers un format et un contenu qui vous satisferont et vers une gestion qui permettra d’en faire profiter vos clients le plus sereinement possible. 

En espérant que ce long pavé offre quelques éléments de réflexion, et pas juste un long bâton pour me faire battre.

----------


## Mastaba

C'est pas le thread, mais pour moi la version "numérique" ne me sert qu'à retrouver un article sur un jeu via google (nom du jeu + canardpc) ce qui est vachement plus pratique que de retrouver le magasine papier dans une pile digne de l'antre de Gaston.

Les campagnes c'était pour:
-financer le site web, qui fonctionne.
-rembourser l'argent détourné par presstalis, ce qui a fonctionné aussi.

Il me semble pas que le but ait jamais été une transformation en profondeur.

2 mois sans vente papier (ce qui est quand même le cœur du truc j'imagine) c'est pas rien non plus pour une entreprise.

----------


## Pasme

Bonjour,

Le Billet de M LeFou dans le 406 est remarquablement juste.

Cdt,
Pasme

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je sais que NextInpact permet les dons défiscalisables (à hauteur de 60% je crois). Je ne sais pas si c'est possible pour CPC.


Bonjour, non ce n'est pas possible chez nous, il faut le statut de publication "d'information politique et générale", ce qui n'est pas notre cas.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour,
> Je vais paraître un peu polémique j’imagine mais je tenais à réagir aux derniers infos sur les difficultés de CPC du moment. 
> Lecteur depuis le tout début, très longtemps abonné, j’ai complètement décroché de CPC depuis presque 2 ans. Je pense intéressant de partager pourquoi dans cette nouvelle période de remise en question.


Chacun évolue dans ses habitudes et ses goûts, les publications évoluent aussi (heureusement), et quelques fois les chemins divergent. C'est la vie.




> Et enfin, désolé de dire ça, mais j’ai été déçu par la récurrence des campagnes de soutient. J’ai participer à toutes, j’ai vu les scores et objectifs largement dépassés à chaque fois (et tous les articles de presse un peu partout sur le sujet; CPC, ce héros!) pour au final ne rien voir de bien concret sur la transformation en profondeur du magasine et les difficultés de gestion. 
> Les difficultés de la presse papier étaient très bien expliquées lors de la dernière campagne, ainsi que votre volonté de faire évoluer CPC pour y faire face. 
> Lire maintenant que 2 mois sans ventes papier mettent CPC au bord du gouffre fait mal au ventre.


A vous lire on dirait que nous avons enchaîné dix campagnes de soutien  ::):  
Il y a eu un Kickstarter en 2016 pour nous aider à financer le lancement du site web. Rien à voir avec des difficultés de gestion. Cela a marché, il a été lancé et depuis il représente une partie importante de la galaxie Canard PC.
Puis il y a eu la campagne de sauvetage face à la cata Presstalis en 2018. Là, nous n'avions pas le choix. Cette campagne a financé la survie (car nous payons depuis une scandaleuse taxe de 2.25% sur TOUS les revenus de Canard PC Hardware, et une autre de 1% sur TOUS ceux de Canard PC) et la transformation en mensuel de Canard PC.
Il me semble que dans les deux cas les transformations ont été visibles et profondes.

Le malentendu vient sans doute de la perception de Canard PC en tant qu'institution: le fait que nous soyons connus et existions depuis si longtemps empêche sans doute de réaliser que nous sommes resté une toute petite PME, continuant de vivre sur le fil depuis tout ce temps à cause de nos choix (indépendance, limitation de la publicité, goût des sujets de niche...). Quant à la situation actuelle, croyez-moi, PME petite ou grande, tout le monde trinque et personne ne peut encaisser ça en souriant, à moins d'avoir des financiers puissants derrière vous.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Si je me souviens bien vous aviez parlé d'une marge d'environ 2 %, du coup le moindre problème est ressenti fortement c'est logique.
J'ignore la part de lecteurs passés au tout numérique mais heureusement que le site est là.

----------


## SFK94

Hello la Cie,

CPC c'est pour moi, comme pour tant d'autres, d'abord un attachement affectif, le cordon entre une vie d'insouciance et celle de maintenant (qui l'est moins, vous l'aurez compris :-)), et ce, depuis pas mal d'années maintenant.
Je ne puis être assidu autant que je l'aimerais mais une chose est sûr M. Le Fou, c'est que les espèces de votre genre doivent être protégées et vous pouvez compter - je pense - sur une belle communauté.
L'ennui dans tout cela c'est que plus on avance, plus on voit "le monde" avancer, plus je me dis qu'il faudrait en protéger des espèces de votre genre, et pas que dans la presse... Et ça me rend un peu triste. Mais bon.

Se dirige t-on vers un tout participatif, où le produit de l'activité ne suffit plus (ou bien juste ce qu'il faut pour subsister en mode normal), qu'il doit être complété périodiquement par une source supplémentaire (et de préférence "non intéressée") ?
Je pense que oui et qu'il va falloir admettre cela et que si l'on veut que ce qui nous est cher continue d'exister, alors, il faudra contribuer en plus de l'achat même du produit.

De la même façon que j'achète le calendrier tous les ans à mon facteur (non pas parce que je raffole de photos de chats mais parce qu'il mérite bien ce complément de salaire je pense), je pense qu'il ne serait pas dingue d'avoir cette même attention pour vous (de là à vous acheter un calendrier avec M. Chat il n'y a qu'un pas  :^_^: ).

Keep going ;-)

----------


## Ruvon

> un calendrier avec M. Chat


L'idée de génie  ::o:

----------


## tenshu

> Pour un média comme le nôtre, survivre n’est pas qu’une question de trésorerie, c’est aussi continuer d’être utile et pertinent à vos yeux dans le monde d’après, celui des habitudes et des attentes nouvelles. Cela nous impose d’accélérer notre transformation, de continuer d’investir temps et énergie dans nos projets vidéo, sans renoncer à publier nos magazines ni à transformer notre site web (conçu en 2016 comme le décalque numérique d’un magazine bimensuel, il expose aujourd’hui ses limites avec un Canard PC devenu entre-temps mensuel et s'adapte difficilement à Canard PC Hardware). Tout cela en même temps, tout cela au milieu d’une crise d’ampleur inédite.


Un peu triste de lire ça.
Ça va faire un peu chieur désolé, mais c'est en bonne partie une remarque voire une critique qui vous a été remonté plus d'une fois ... en 2016.

Du coup je m'associe un peu à ce que dit Charal plus haut, on se demande logiquement quel va être le prochain sautillement vers une transition numérique et comme les précédents ont été initié en crowfunding je pense que c'est normal qu'on se retrouve à les mettre en perspective.

Pour le reste plus de contenu vidéo c'est très bien, je ne suis pas client de ce genre de contenu mais c'est assez logique comme évolution et pour avoir regarder des bouts de votre émission ou des streams twitch c'est plutôt agréable à suivre. Maintenant j'imagine que ça n'en fait pas un modèle éco pour le futur.

----------


## Charal

Merci Ivan pour la réponse. Comme je l’ai dit c’est du ressentit personnel sans prétention de donner des leçons de gestion. 
J’insiste juste sur le besoin de changement de modèle discuté depuis des années sans retour concret de mon point de vu.

Bon courage en tout cas en cette période difficile.

----------


## azruqh

Numéro double reçu ce jour. Ce collector ! Des bisous à tous ! <3

----------


## acdctabs

Je suis pleinement satisfait de la solution choisie. Merci.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Le papier c'est dépassé  ::rolleyes:: 

Je viens d'acheter un numéro de hardware, ça devrait le faire non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## tonton-thon

Double numéro reçu ce jour  ::love:: 

Et j'ai adoré l'article sur Dune, notamment la mention sur le CD que j'avais réussi à avoir à l'époque grâce à Joystick qui avait donné le numéro de référence, je l'ai toujours et j'écoute avec toujours autant de plaisir  ::P:

----------


## perenoel

Je viens de recevoir le double numéro, merci beaucoup canard pc !

Je vous lis depuis 2012, et après avoir acheté tous les numéros pendant des années il a fallu se rendre à l'évidence de l'abonnement  ::):  Toujours reçu en temps et en heure et au vu des circonstances un grand bravo pour le tour de force (j'imagine qu'il a fallu convaincre l'imprimeur et piocher dans des fonds inexistants pour financer ce double ?).

Un plaisir de vous lire, vous rythmez mes nuits depuis des années  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

Yes ! Reçu aussi.

Et merci pour le 405 imprimé.

----------


## Exureris

Bien reçu aussi. Merci la rédac ! La double tranche collector  ::love::  ::trollface::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Merci Ivan pour la réponse. Comme je l’ai dit c’est du ressentit personnel sans prétention de donner des leçons de gestion. 
> J’insiste juste sur le besoin de changement de modèle discuté depuis des années sans retour concret de mon point de vu.
> 
> Bon courage en tout cas en cette période difficile.


Alors, c'est quoi le modèle vers lequel nous devrions changer d'après vous ? (vraie question)

----------


## SFK94

CPC a pas mal évolué quand même ces dernières années, notamment en s'affichant en vidéo, après la question de la rentabilité de cet effort peut se poser.

Perso je suis ravi 100% d'avoir l'explication / le commentaire du texte que j'ai lu ou inversement d'avoir la version écrite de la discussion que j'ai écoutée + il y a l'aspect sympathie que je peux avoir pour l'ensemble de la team, personnaliser c'est important, c'est bullshit pour moi le "nul n'est irremplaçable" blablablablabla, non, "nul n'est remplaçable" à mon sens et vous avez bien fait de mettre "en vedette" très tôt les petits nouveaux qui venaient reprendre le flambeau d'une équipe à laquelle nous étions très attachés ; revenons à nos moutons : est-ce que cela attire plus de lecteur au finish ? honnêtement j'ai comme un doute.

CPC avant cela a aussi créé une version online du mag principal, et mine de rien (je dis ça j'en sais rien) je pense que cela sauve un peu les meubles car cela permet d'adresser une autre part du lectorat et aussi de pouvoir mettre à dispo un moyen de donner un petit coup de pouce aux ventes quand on est un lecteur qui veut participer à l'effort de guerre tout en ayant en retour un service quand même fort sympathique et plus que jamais quand on ne peut pas imprimer, ça sauve (et puis à 37.2e l'abonnement ;-)) !

Le modèle d'après tout ça, c'est quoi ?

- soit on cultive un CPC "artisanal" (et non seulement ce n'est pas une insulte mais c'est un aussi un compliment), centré sur le produit même (les magasines, tout support) et aussi sur l'esprit communautaire participatif en brouzouf (et donc besoin d'être actif via forum, vidéo, etc.) pour permettre de collecter périodiquement, pour les moments durs, des fonds => je pense que c'est cela l'approche actuellement (conscient  ou inconscient), avec bien sûr des axes d'amélioration à prendre en compte (c'est dommage que CPC HW ne puisse pas être dans le online of course)

Problème :

Quelle est la part de marché de la presse JV papier de nos jours ?
CPC est dans une niche et je me demande si il n'y a pas une sorte de plafond de verre... Condamnant de fait à stagner en ventes et avec des coûts fixes pas négligeables.

- alors on change le modèle (pas taper pas taper :-)) : perso, je mise sur un CPC 100% online (j'aime bien le papier - je suis pour l'école sur tableau noir alors c'est dire - et ça me fait mal de l'écrire, mais c'est comme ça) faisant la synthèse de ce que vous faîtes aujourd'hui :

>> mêlant articles écrits, vidéos, petites émissions, interview de l'équipe, reportages / interview réels de studio / de dév = pas en mode un article en dessous de l'autre mais formant un univers logique, un univers tout intégré.
>> s'ouvrant sur ce qui est méta au jeu vidéo (réflexion politique, social, etc.) ; ce que vous faîtes déjà (surtout Ivan, Replay, Sebum) 
>> intégrant CPC HW
>> injectant une part d'Humanoïde
>> s'ouvrant à un lectorat plus large, pas le choix

Et ensuite avec différentes formules d'abonnement selon les goûts du lecteur (pas 10 000 formules, 2 ou 3).

Bref : un média AUTOUR du  JV, cultivant son ADN principale, le test de JV, mais adressant une autre part de la population et SURTOUT résilient aux intempéries.

Personnellement, je ne le ferai pas en mode big bang, mais en jalonnant un peu les chose ;-)

Donc dans tous les cas : investissez dans le online please, car des confinements ou des catastrophes en tout genre, allez savoir pourquoi, je me dis qu'il y en aura d'autres et pas que pour le covid-19... Mais pas besoin de moi pour le savoir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ah, je n'écris pas tout ça dans le sens "j'ai la solution à tous vos problèmes, vous êtes des nases...", mais juste que j'aime bien vous écrire Ivan et vous donner mon petit feedback  :^_^:

----------


## Jokletox

> perso, je mise sur un CPC 100% online

----------


## SFK94

j'avais dit "pas taper"  ::siffle::  et je précise "dans le cadre d'un changement de modèle plus pérenne et insensible aux variations sanitaire, climatique et sociale" (si ce n'est que moi, le papier le  papier le papier)  :^_^:

----------


## Jokletox

> j'avais dit "pas taper"


Je ne t'ai pas tapé  ::ninja::

----------


## FoxDy

Au top le double numéro, vous assurez ! Merci !  ::love::

----------


## Robix66

> Alors, c'est quoi le modèle vers lequel nous devrions changer d'après vous ? (vraie question)


Je ne vais pas répondre trop à la question, mais je pense qu'il y a un gros boulot à faire sur l'ergonomie du site. Je sais que vous êtes au courant de certains problèmes, notamment dû à l'aspect prévu initialement de "réplication du magazine" plutôt que "site d'actualités", mais vu qu'il est difficile de suivre ce dont vous êtes au courant ou pas, et ce sur quoi vous bossez ou pas, je vais faire de la redite.
A noter que je ne suis ni dev-web, ni UI designer, ni maquettiste, donc mon avis vaut ce qu'il vaut. J'utilise Edgmium en 1080p et les dpi à 125%.

Je vais sur le site, qui mets déjà de trop longues secondes (~5) à charger la page d'accueilJe veux me connecter, ça m'amène sur une nouvelle page. Bon, pourquoi pas, ça vous sert notamment à rappeler de se connecter avec l'adresse email et pas le pseudo (vu le nombre de personnes qui se plantent, peut-être que vous pourriez vérifier que l'utilisateur a rentré une adresse mail et lui afficher un avertissement)Retour sur la page d'accueil, re long chargementTiens, je vais passer en mode nuit, re long chargementJe cherche avec quelques difficultés le bouton "Rechercher". Ajouter une loupe au bouton aiderai les chosesça m'emmène sur une nouvelle page ! Qui se paie le luxe de mettre 10 secondes à charger (alors que je n'ai pas encore lancé ma recherche). Idéalement, le bouton se changerait en champ texte permettant de taper la recherche directementJe tape ma recherche, 10 secondes pour avoir un résultatJ'ouvre un article, je commence à lire, regarde un screenshot, les fait défiler, ferme la visionneuse : l'affichage a bougé vers la position du dernier screenshot vu, je dois retrouver où je m'étais arrêtéUn autre point dans les articles, mais là je ne peux pas trop vous en vouloir vu que tout le monde le fait : les inserts. Sur papier c'est utile pour attirer l'œil du lecteur qui feuillette. Là si j'ai ouvert l'article, je suis déjà intéressé il n'y a plus besoin d'essayer d'avoir mon attention. Résultat, je termine un paragraphe, "oh un insert" je le lis, je passe au paragraphe suivant : ah bah en fait je relis la même choseOh des boutons rigolos pour envoyer du chocolat/alcool/amour : ah merde ça recharge la page, je ne les utiliserais plusRetournons sur la page d'accueil (et son long chargement)Les boutons flottants n'ont pas de tooltip, on ne sait pas à quoi ils correspondent si on ne clique pas dessusS'ils fonctionnent bien, leur état actif/inactif est généralement incorrect (rien d'activé, ou celui du dessus)(Je doute un peu de leur utilité)C'est plutôt ici qu'il y a du boulot à faire pour faire adhérer les gens au site. Personnellement je ne vais pas sur le site pour trouver les derniers articles et passe par votre twitter, ce qui fait qu'au final je rate généralement les trucs que je veux lire (ou me dit que je le lirai plus tard et l'oublie). Ils sont beaucoup trop loin dans la page pour que ce soit utile/agréable/clair de passer vite fait sur le site pour jeter un œil aux nouveautés. Je mettrais donc ce bloc directement après "A la Une", avec 3-6 articles en vue détaillée, puis la vue simple entrecoupée d'un bloc de 3 articles pour "tests récents" et un un autre pour "Notre sélection" (en faisant gaffe que ces articles ne sont pas déjà en vue détaillée).
Et là je m'aperçois qu'en fait, c'est presque déjà le cas. Sauf que ce bloc sans titre planqué sous "à la une", il est naturellement assimilé au bloc du dessus. Et le bloc vers les réseaux sociaux me semble clôturer ça (je les mettrais plutôt dans le header ou aligné sur "A la Une"). D'autant plus que seulement 2 articles, ça n'aide pas vraiment à comprendre ce qui se passe ici. 
 Personnellement j'aime bien la page d'accueil d'Ars Technica. Bon, vous avez un volume d'articles quotidiens bien moindre, mais elle est beaucoup plus claire, j'y passe tous les matins ou presque, jette un œil aux articles apparus depuis ma dernière visite et les ouvres (ou pas) sans passer mon temps à me demander si ce sont de vieux articles.Un carrousel pour les articles "A la Une" peut-être ? (En gardant l'affichage actuel, juste en "sélectionnant" les différents articles et en affichant leur image/texte associé)Les "Développeur/Editeur non spécifié", ce n'est pas vraiment une information pertinente pour le lecteur, autant ne rien afficher.Difficile de trouver l'article gratuit de la semaine. Bon il y a un onglet "Le gratuit", ça peut passer. En plus il charge rapidement !Sauf que même là il est galère à trouver, planqué derrière des tonnes d'articles datés. Ce devrait le premier truc affiché, quelqu'un qui sait que vous offrez un article/semaine ne va jamais le trouver en navigant sur le site.
Bref, mon sentiment c'est que puisque le site est une purge (le mot est peut-être un peu fort, frustrant on va dire) à utiliser, ça n'incite pas à la découverte et à aller lire d'autres articles. Je viens en sachant ce que je cherche, je lis l'article, je ferme l'onglet.
Côté communauté, le silence vis-à-vis des problèmes remontés sur le site, parfois percé par un Ivan agacé répondant "oui on sait, mais ce n'est pas la priorité", donne surtout l'impression d'être la cinquième roue du carrosse et ne donne pas envie de s'intéresser au site.

----------


## arghnitrox

> Alors, c'est quoi le modèle vers lequel nous devrions changer d'après vous ? (vraie question)


- un pied dans le numerique (sans vendre votre ame aux GAFAM et aux agrégateurs de news) au travers d'un magazine .pdf. (sécuriser(watermark) pour repérer ceux qui fuite sur la toile et un paywall (solide) pour un article/podcast lecture unique (audio ou video) sur votre site. 
une fois le paywall installé créer un forfait de 5 ou 7 articles a lire sur le site a 3.49€ pour ceux qui ne peuvent/veulent pas payer 6.50€, ceux qui ne veulent pas de papier. un forfait a 5.99 ou .49 pour 15 ou 20 articles par mois, et qui sait: 220 articles par an.
de temps a autre, vous jeter un code gratuit a lecture unique pour que l'abonner (papier et numerique) puisse l'offir ou (re)lire un article 
!nombres d'articles et tarifs a définir! ...
!cout d'un paywall! ???

- un pied IRL avec un magazine papier (presstalis ou MLP*) pour encore combien de temps ... 5,10 ans max ...

bref ... multiplier les posibilités de lecture d'un seul et meme article.

*Concernant Presstalis ... RDV dans deux ans pour la nouvelle crise ! #2022 apparament c'est un sparadrap qui vient d'etre coller sur une jambe de bois a nouveau!
https://www.marianne.net/economie/le...-opaques-aussi
https://le1hebdo.fr/journal/actualit...talis-74.html#

J'écris rapidement, sans meme me relire, ce post sur un bout de nappe... 
toutes les fote d'orthographe, de grammaire et de syntaxe sont pour moi, c'est cado!  :;):

----------


## Nilsou

> Bref, mon sentiment c'est que puisque le site est une purge (le mot est peut-être un peu fort, frustrant on va dire) à utiliser, ça n'incite pas à la découverte et à aller lire d'autres articles. Je viens en sachant ce que je cherche, je lis l'article, je ferme l'onglet.
> Côté communauté, le silence vis-à-vis des problèmes remontés sur le site, parfois percé par un Ivan agacé répondant "oui on sait, mais ce n'est pas la priorité", donne surtout l'impression d'être la cinquième roue du carrosse et ne donne pas envie de s'intéresser au site.


En même temps est-ce que leur idée du online était une bonne idée à la base ? Les journaux en online payant ont ils vraiment réussi a attirer beaucoup de personne hormis mediapart ? Ne somme nous pas une trèèèèès large majorité à lire les articles en versions papiers et à ignorer complétement le site web ? 

J'imagine qu'ils ont des stats coté CPC après.

Amha le site doit surtout servir de centre modulaire pour la communauté, et ainsi de publicité vivante pour CPC. Ils devraient plutôt mettre des sous sur les forums, sur des serveurs de jeux comme à la grande époque de TF2 etc etc. Amha c'est une voie plus potable.
Il y aussi un gros travail d'archive à faire. CPC est vieux et aujourd'hui quand on cherche une ancienne note et commentaire on dépends du travail d'amateurs (coincoinpc.herokuapp.com) pour ceci. Amha ils devraient déjà commencer par offrir des archives des CPC plus vieux que 2 ans gratos, ce serait un bon départ de contenu avec 0 pertes virtuellement pour le magazine (personne n'allait acheter de si vieux articles de toute manière).

Je ne suis perso pas convaincu que la priorité qui a été donné aux articles récents payant aient été très bien pensé à l'origine. Surtout au vu du travail que ça a demandé.

----------


## olih

Je ne passe plus que par la version en ligne et je ne pense pas être le seul.

----------


## madgic

Moi je la trouve sympa la version en ligne, peut être à revoir la page du sommaire mais une fois dans les articles, c'est très plaisant à lire. 

Et le site n'est pas lent chez moi, à part un peu pour la recherche.

----------


## Jul Marston

Je ne passe par la version en ligne que pour offrir des articles aux chouineurs
(d'ailleurs, c'est louable les doigts levés dans la liste des anciens numéros, mais souvent ça ne correspond pas à la demande, étrange)
(oui, j'aime offrir les vieux articles délaissés à des canards qui se crûrent oubliés)
(tout comme j'aime les parenthèses)
(si !)

----------


## eluus

> Je ne passe plus que par la version en ligne et je ne pense pas être le seul.


Pareil, pour éviter de faire imprimer du papier. 
L'ergonomie du site n'est pas top (principalement l'accès au numéro plutôt laborieuse et la navigation "article suivant" qui zappe inexplicablement les News  ::huh::  ) mais cela me convient parfaitement.

----------


## Nacodaco

> [...]
> Bref, mon sentiment c'est que puisque le site est une purge (le mot est peut-être un peu fort, frustrant on va dire) à utiliser, ça n'incite pas à la découverte et à aller lire d'autres articles. Je viens en sachant ce que je cherche, je lis l'article, je ferme l'onglet.
> Côté communauté, le silence vis-à-vis des problèmes remontés sur le site, parfois percé par un Ivan agacé répondant "oui on sait, mais ce n'est pas la priorité", donne surtout l'impression d'être la cinquième roue du carrosse et ne donne pas envie de s'intéresser au site.


Tes retours sont intéressants. Je serai curieux d'en savoir plus sur le processus de fabrication du site. Comment certains de ces problèmes ont pu atteindre la version finale ? Je me souviens que CPC était vraiment enthousiaste vis-à-vis du prestataire. Finalement, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'a pas su combler votre manque d'expérience en terme de web et c'est assez dommage. D'autres problèmes sont plus inquiétants, comme les lenteurs. J'espère que cela est dû à un manque de moyen pour maintenir le site et que l'on ne vous a pas livré en l'état.

En tant qu'ancien lecteur, je suis réellement intéressé par l'abo online. En tant qu'internaute, je n'arrive pas à passer le cap et payer pour cette version du site web. Il y a trop de problèmes frustrants. Je comprends (et même j'apprécie) l'idée de départ, mais il manque vraiment trop de choses pour que l'expérience soit agréable (par exemple j'aimerai bien avoir des indicateurs pour savoir où j'en suis pour chaque mag, ce que j'ai lu ou non). Du coup, je me contente du gratuit et des articles qu'on m'envoie via des codes...

----------


## Wulfstan

> Je serai curieux d'en savoir plus sur le processus de fabrication du site.


"_Eh, les mecs de l'étage du dessus, il font du web design et ils sont sympa, on leur confierait bien la création du site._"  ::ninja::

----------


## Exureris

Perso je passe ponctuellement sur le site, mais ce n'est pas un réflexe. En fait j'adorerais qu'il y ait plus de liaisons entre le site (entendre par là le contenu que vous produisez) et le forum (le contenu produit par la communauté). 

Quand je lis un test cpc je vais voir sur le forum si il y a un sujet dédié pour en apprendre plus. Et vice versa. J'adorerais que toutes les news, "la caravane patche" et autres, puissent être plus en interactions avec le forum. Cela rendrait les 2 plus vivants. Bref une plus grande interaction entre les deux medium me ferait aller plus souvent sur le site (Je sais le forum, sa migration problème récurrent etc etc)

----------


## SFK94

> En fait j'adorerais qu'il y ait plus de liaisons entre le site (entendre par là le contenu que vous produisez) et le forum (le contenu produit par la communauté).


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, pour moi, le level up logique du modèle CPC, c'est que tous ces satellites (tu dis articles et forum, mais, et pourquoi pas en plus : commentaires vidéos - issus de l'émission, émission à adapter en conséquence - , streaming let's play associés, etc.) un peu partout convergent pour que vraiment, il y a ait un vrai changement d'usage : que les gens y aillent parce que vraiment il y a une plus value à aller sur le online.

Vu les talents "média" de CPC, je suis sûr qu'un truc fait "nul part ailleurs" serait possible  ::wub:: 

Vu les compétences et boîtes à idées que véhiculent ce forum, je suis sûr aussi qu'il serait possible de bâtir des verbatims sérieux et établir ce que devrait être le CPC online V2.

Maintenant, ne jetons la version actuelle aux orties : franchement, il y a quelques trucs à parfaire mais en tout état de cause, je trouve que sur la base de l'ambition de faire une version online du mag papier, le résultat n'est pas si mal, après bien sûr choix technique conditionne choix ergonomique et capacité à résoudre rapidement un souci (c'est étonnant comme une demande très banale en apparence peut s'avérer être un vrai casse tête à opérer quand on utilise une solution plutôt qu'une autre  :Cigare: ...).

----------


## Ultragreatsword

Bon c'est sans doute con ou naif ou les deux, mais je pensais à un truc. Des PME ont réussi de belles entrées en bourse, avec parfois un capital de base proche de celui de  CPC( Dont Nod a un capital social de  93 470,44 € )
L'idée ce serait dans un premier temps de trouver un ou des  investisseurs tiers cherchant une visibilité en Europe sur le marché des médias et du jeu vidéo.L'investisseur en question financerait les frais relatifs à une IPO et peut-être aussi un support juridique pour effectuer des démarches qui sont assez complexes.Le capital flottant serait d'environ 25%. Dans le cadre d'une offre à prix ouvert le prix de départ serait fixé entre 10 et 20 euros.Un ou des investisseurs tiers détiendraient environ 15% d'actions. Des PME arrivent à lever des dizaines de millions après des IPO réussies(beaucoup échouent aussi c'est vrai)

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bon c'est sans doute con ou naif ou les deux, mais je pensais à un truc. Des PME ont réussi de belles entrées en bourse, avec parfois un capital de base proche de celui de  CPC( Dont Nod a un capital social de  93 470,44 € )
> L'idée ce serait dans un premier temps de trouver un ou des  investisseurs tiers cherchant une visibilité en Europe sur le marché des médias et du jeu vidéo.L'investisseur en question financerait les frais relatifs à une IPO et peut-être aussi un support juridique pour effectuer des démarches qui sont assez complexes.Le capital flottant serait d'environ 25%. Dans le cadre d'une offre à prix ouvert le prix de départ serait fixé entre 10 et 20 euros.Un ou des investisseurs tiers détiendraient environ 15% d'actions. Des PME arrivent à lever des dizaines de millions après des IPO réussies(beaucoup échouent aussi c'est vrai)


Pour gagner de l'argent, il y a aussi moyen de se faire racheter par un gros éditeur de presse, je sais pas si la rédac y a pensé ??  ::siffle::

----------


## Ultragreatsword

> Pour gagner de l'argent, il y a aussi moyen de se faire racheter par un gros éditeur de presse, je sais pas si la rédac y a pensé ??


Ben en fait pour le coup tu restes indépendant(DontNod est toujours un studio indépendant). Et en gardant plus de la moitié des actions tu gardes le contrôle.

----------


## Cowboy

Je ne sais pas comment sont livré les journaux en france, mais si presstalis a fait faillite, on pourra toujours trouver le numéro double en kiosque ?

----------


## Cedski

Il est déjà dispo.

----------


## Samizo Kouhei

Oui je l'ai trouvé. Et au sujet de Presstalis ce sont les antennes locales qui vont devoir licencier

----------


## Narm

> Bon c'est sans doute con ou naif ou les deux, mais je pensais à un truc. Des PME ont réussi de belles entrées en bourse, avec parfois un capital de base proche de celui de  CPC( Dont Nod a un capital social de  93 470,44 € )
> L'idée ce serait dans un premier temps de trouver un ou des  investisseurs tiers cherchant une visibilité en Europe sur le marché des médias et du jeu vidéo.L'investisseur en question financerait les frais relatifs à une IPO et peut-être aussi un support juridique pour effectuer des démarches qui sont assez complexes.Le capital flottant serait d'environ 25%. Dans le cadre d'une offre à prix ouvert le prix de départ serait fixé entre 10 et 20 euros.Un ou des investisseurs tiers détiendraient environ 15% d'actions. Des PME arrivent à lever des dizaines de millions après des IPO réussies(beaucoup échouent aussi c'est vrai)





Une société des lecteurs de Canard PC avec les lecteurs qui deviennent actionnaires

----------


## arghnitrox

- - - Mise à jour - - -



> Je ne sais pas comment sont livré les journaux en france, mais si presstalis a fait faillite, on pourra toujours trouver le numéro double en kiosque ?


https://www.lemonde.fr/actualite-med...9810_3236.html

Mais cela ne résous en aucun cas le problème de fond !
ils ont sacrifier les antennes en provinces pour la forme.
ils viennent juste de réamorcer la minuterie de la bombe ....
rendez vous dans deux a trois ans ! ;-/

----------


## Nilsou

Question pour la rédaction, récemment j'ai bien galéré à trouver un point de vente de par chez moi qui avait CPC sous le coude. En fouillant un peu je me suis rendu compte que certains magazine également aux MLP disposait d'un module (web2store) dont ils peuvent fournir librement le lien et qui permet de localiser les points de ventes, et même l'état des stocks en temps presque réel du dit magazine.

Par exemple pour marmiton : 
http://web2store.mlp.fr/produit.aspx...bB8bSjheJ2A%3d

C'est vachement pratique. De ce que j'avais compris vous étiez vous aussi aux MLP pour canard PC standard, je me demandais si il était possible de fournir le même module ?




> Bon c'est sans doute con ou naif ou les deux, mais je pensais à un truc. Des PME ont réussi de belles entrées en bourse, avec parfois un capital de base proche de celui de  CPC( Dont Nod a un capital social de  93 470,44 € )
> L'idée ce serait dans un premier temps de trouver un ou des  investisseurs tiers cherchant une visibilité en Europe sur le marché des médias et du jeu vidéo.L'investisseur en question financerait les frais relatifs à une IPO et peut-être aussi un support juridique pour effectuer des démarches qui sont assez complexes.Le capital flottant serait d'environ 25%. Dans le cadre d'une offre à prix ouvert le prix de départ serait fixé entre 10 et 20 euros.Un ou des investisseurs tiers détiendraient environ 15% d'actions. Des PME arrivent à lever des dizaines de millions après des IPO réussies(beaucoup échouent aussi c'est vrai)


CPC a la base a été créé pour rester indépendant. Si leur capital se disperse ils auront tôt fait de ne plus l'être et leur raison d'être disparaitra. C'est un peu con de quitter Joystick pour mettre la main dans le même engrenage.




> http://i.imgur.com/YLpDHdc.gif
> 
> Une société des lecteurs de Canard PC avec les lecteurs qui deviennent actionnaires http://i.imgur.com/UciIrFJ.gif


Ou une coop, ou une assoc, mais c'est un peu tard pour ça ...



edit : vis à vis du Canard PC no 405, petite erreur que j'ai remarqué, d'une grande importance : dans l'encart « thé à l'amiante », sur Underrail, veuillez noter que la tisane menthe-reglisse n'est jamais utilisée comme tisane « spéciale nuit calme »,  à ma connaissance, les deux plantes étant des excitantes/tonifiantes/stimulantes. 
Voila voila, une coquille vraiment gravissime  ::ninja::

----------

